# "Normal" factory door dent??



## TexasAggie (Mar 2, 2005)

There is a VERY slight straight verticle line just below the driver's door handle. It's about 3 inches long and the dealer improved it a bit with PDR, but it's still there. While it resembles a door ding, I'm fairly certain that it's not due to the fact that it's perfectly straight and even. They said it appears to be from inside the door where weld joints hold the handle/lock mechanism. If it wasn't so faint, I'd post a picture. :willy: 

Question....do any of you have anything similar on yours??


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*NO, I do not have what you describe.*


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

Not here either.


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

I've never noticed what you are talking about. I'm sure I'd have noticed
by now though.


----------



## fattirewilly (May 26, 2006)

Yup, but on the passenger side. Its a door ding. It wasn't there when I first clay barred the car.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

It's a door ding. Most are dimples or small dents caused by a short, sharp strike where a door bangs off your car. However, there are others where a door is opened, set against your car -- then pressed into it when weight is applied. Makes a very nice crease.

A good PDR person should have gotten the damage. Problem is, dealers always go cheap -- and you get what you pay for. Hate to say it, because the repair has already been tried -- you can't go back and redo it because the metal has already been worked.


----------

